# Monitor



## Primaldoom (6. Juli 2016)

Hiho.
Habe ein Samsung SyncMaster BX2331 Monitor und könnte jetzt günstig eien Acer Predator XB240HAbpr bekommen.
lohnt der Umstieg nur wegen G-Sync? was meint ihr?
cio


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juli 2016)

Primaldoom schrieb:


> Hiho.
> Habe ein Samsung SyncMaster BX2331 Monitor und könnte jetzt günstig eien Acer Predator XB240Hbmjdpr bekommen.
> lohnt der Umstieg nur wegen G-Sync? was meint ihr?
> cio


Definitiv. GSync plus 144 Hz, das bringt schon einen enormen Unterschied. Habe selbst vor mir diesen zu kaufen. 

Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


----------



## Primaldoom (6. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Definitiv. GSync plus 144 Hz, das bringt schon einen enormen Unterschied. Habe selbst vor mir diesen zu kaufen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk



Was mich ein wenig stört das ich das Bild bzw den Kontrast beim Acer nicht genau so einstellen kann wie auf meinem alten Samsung.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mal ein Bild gemacht. Habt ihr verbessungsvoschläge zwecks der einstellunegn?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2016)

Also, du HAST den Monitor jetzt schon testweise da? ^^  Dann brauchst du ja nicht zu fragen, sondern teste es einfach    Allerdings hat der XB240Hbmjdpr KEIN G-Sync! Wo hast du diese Info her? Aber er hat 144Hz, DAS ist allein schon ne gute Sache. 

G-Sync haben zB der XB240HAbpr oder XB241Hbmipr


Wegen der Einstellungen: ganz schwer zu sagen, denn erstens sehen wir das Bild ja auch so, wie wir UNSERE Monitore eingestellt haben   und zweitens hat Samsung den Ruf, die Farben zu krass "Bonbon"farbend aussehen zu lassen, d.h. du kriegst die gleichen Farben, die viele Leute sogar doof finden, du aber gut, vlt mit dem Acer so oder so gar nicht hin. Spiel aber auch mal mit der Helligkeit/Hintergrundbeleuchtung rum, das kann auch viel bewirken. 


Und was für eine Grafikkarte hast du? Hast du ein DisplayPort-Kabel?


----------



## Primaldoom (6. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, du HAST den Monitor jetzt schon testweise da? ^^  Dann brauchst du ja nicht zu fragen, sondern teste es einfach    Allerdings hat der XB240Hbmjdpr KEIN G-Sync! Wo hast du diese Info her? Aber er hat 144Hz, DAS ist allein schon ne gute Sache.
> 
> G-Sync haben zB der XB240HAbpr oder XB241Hbmipr
> 
> ...



Hoppla.
Ja ich habe den XB240HAbpr mit G-Sync.
Graka zur zeit GTX 980 MSI über DisplayPort-Kabel angeschlossen den ACER
Ich finde das das Schwarz bicht richtig rüber kommt das ist eher dunkelgrau.hmmm

Später GT1080 Gaming Z MSI

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2016)

Naja, bei vielen TN-Panels bekommst du halt oft eher Dunkelgrau statt schwarz hin, aber der Samsung ist ja auch TN, d.h. NUR daran liegt es nicht. Aber es könnte eben vlt mit weniger Hintergrundbeleuchtung besser werden, denn je heller die Beleuchtung, desto mehr strahlt es halt trotz "geschlossener" Pixel noch durch und wirkt ein wenig grau...

vlt. gehört der Acer aber auch einfach zu den Monitoren, die kein gutes Schwarz darstellen können...


----------



## Primaldoom (6. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, bei vielen TN-Panels bekommst du halt oft eher Dunkelgrau statt schwarz hin, aber der Samsung ist ja auch TN, d.h. NUR daran liegt es nicht. Aber es könnte eben vlt mit weniger Hintergrundbeleuchtung besser werden, denn je heller die Beleuchtung, desto mehr strahlt es halt trotz "geschlossener" Pixel noch durch und wirkt ein wenig grau...
> 
> vlt. gehört der Acer aber auch einfach zu den Monitoren, die kein gutes Schwarz darstellen können...



möglich.hmmm

meinst du der umstieg lohnt?
könnte den Acer recht günstig bekommen.der rest ist denke ich gewöhnung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juli 2016)

Primaldoom schrieb:


> möglich.hmmm
> 
> meinst du der umstieg lohnt?
> könnte den Acer recht günstig bekommen.der rest ist denke ich gewöhnung.


Wo und wie günstig wenn man fragen darf?

Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


----------



## Primaldoom (6. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wo und wie günstig wenn man fragen darf?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


vom MM bei mir in der nähe.kenne ein VK und der würde ihn mir für 359€ verhöckern als Ausstellungstück.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2016)

aber du HAST den doch jetzt offenbar da - dann probier es aus und entscheide einfach selber, ob er Dir in der Summe besser gefällt und es Dir wert ist


----------



## Primaldoom (6. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber du HAST den doch jetzt offenbar da - dann probier es aus und entscheide einfach selber, ob er Dir in der Summe besser gefällt und es Dir wert ist


  da ja.aber ich brauchte ihn noch net bezahlen. das würde ich dann machen wenn ich ihn behalte.Wollte nur fragen obs sich lohnt die verbesserungen 144hz ,G-Sync und noch besser er hat Vesa löcher damit ich ihn an der wand befestigen kann.Das hat der Samsung nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2016)

Primaldoom schrieb:


> da ja.aber ich brauchte ihn noch net bezahlen. das würde ich dann machen wenn ich ihn behalte.Wollte nur fragen obs sich lohnt die verbesserungen 144hz ,G-Sync und noch besser er hat Vesa löcher damit ich ihn an der wand befestigen kann.Das hat der Samsung nicht.


 also, das musst du eben ausprobieren. Ich würde sagen: ja, es lohnt sich. Ich hab meinen alten 24 Zoll durch einen mit 144Hz, WQHD und 27 Zoll ersetzt und dazu noch Freesync, und zuerst hab ich rein bewusst nichts gemerkt, aber als ich dann mal wieder auf 60Hz runterstellte oder ohne FreeSync, DANN merkt man es direkt. Selbst auf dem Desktop bewegt sich die Maus bei 144Hz "smoother" als bei 60Hz  

Ob es DANN wiederum 350€ wert ist, das muss jeder selber entscheiden. 

Du musst beim Testen nur unbedingt kontrollieren, ob wirklich 144Hz aktiv sind, und auch ob GSync läuft. Mit GSync sollte man das normale VSync in den Treibern und im Spiel abstellen. Und in manchen Spielen musst du auch 144Hz erst separat einstellen, obwohl Windows schon bei 144Hz läuft.


----------



## Primaldoom (6. Juli 2016)

ok. werde ich mal testen.gibt es ein programm das während des Spielens und dem nicht spielen die hz anzeigt?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2016)

Primaldoom schrieb:


> ok. werde ich mal testen.gibt es ein programm das während des Spielens und dem nicht spielen die hz anzeigt?


 hmm, wüsste ich jetzt nicht - aber vlt kannst du beim Monitor selbst es einblenden lassen per OSD ? ^^ 

Ich selber habe einfach bei Windows über die Desktopeigenschaften nachgesehen. +

Ach ja: wenn du GSync nutzt, hast du natürlich ggf. dann keine 144Hz. Denn wenn der PC zB 80 FPS schafft, dann hat der Monitor in dem Moment auch 80Hz. Das ist ja eben der Witz bei den Sync-Techniken


----------



## Primaldoom (6. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hmm, wüsste ich jetzt nicht - aber vlt kannst du beim Monitor selbst es einblenden lassen per OSD ? ^^
> 
> Ich selber habe einfach bei Windows über die Desktopeigenschaften nachgesehen. +
> 
> Ach ja: wenn du GSync nutzt, hast du natürlich ggf. dann keine 144Hz. Denn wenn der PC zB 80 FPS schafft, dann hat der Monitor in dem Moment auch 80Hz. Das ist ja eben der Witz bei den Sync-Techniken



Kann ich mir im Spiel das anzeigen lassen ob gsync genutzt wird oder nicht?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juli 2016)

Primaldoom schrieb:


> Kann ich mir im Spiel das anzeigen lassen ob gsync genutzt wird oder nicht?


Aktiviert man doch normalerweise über den Treiber. Oder nicht?

Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2016)

Primaldoom schrieb:


> Kann ich mir im Spiel das anzeigen lassen ob gsync genutzt wird oder nicht?


 ich glaube nicht, aber du würdest es merken. Du kannst es in den Treibern aktivieren, also im Nvidia-Menü, und dann MUSS es an sich auch laufen, da auch die Treiber erkennen, ob denn überhaupt ein GSync-monitor angeschlossen ist, und den dann auch passend ansteuern. Und grad bei seitlichem Scrollen merkst du dann den Unterschied.


----------



## Primaldoom (6. Juli 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aktiviert man doch normalerweise über den Treiber. Oder nicht?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem CINK SLIM mit Tapatalk


Das habe ich gemacht aber anzeigen tut er mir nix beim spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2016)

Primaldoom schrieb:


> Das habe ich gemacht aber anzeigen tut er mir nix beim spielen.


  muss auch nicht angezeigt werden. Wenn es im Nvidia-Menü aktiv ist und du ein Display-Port-Kabel nutzt, dann IST es an. Kontrollieren kannst du es an sich nur, wenn du es mal wieder DEaktvierst und vergleichst


----------



## Primaldoom (6. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> muss auch nicht angezeigt werden. Wenn es im Nvidia-Menü aktiv ist und du ein Display-Port-Kabel nutzt, dann IST es an. Kontrollieren kannst du es an sich nur, wenn du es mal wieder DEaktvierst und vergleichst


achso.ok.


----------

